# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  24-sata: Prosvjed -VL

## Amalthea

http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...35437/index.do

----------


## pinocchio

Prilično uočljiv text. Super! 

A cure su   :Love:

----------


## Annie

jel to naša bubimira s vitom na slici?

----------


## TATA MATA

> jel to naša bubimira s vitom na slici?


  :Grin:

----------


## Annie

preslatke su!!!

----------


## TATA MATA

> preslatke su!!!


ZNAM ! 
Hehe...  :Grin:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

kako sam samo ovo propustila a uvijek citam vecernji na netu?
cure super ste  :D 
a ovaj komentar od ravnatelja bolnice 



> Šokiran sam Rodinim postupkom. Nitko mi nije najavio današnji prosvjed. Nitko nije ni pokušao razgovarati sa mnom. Optužbe na račun bolnice nemaju nikakva smisla.


  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kinder

8)

----------


## MIJA 32

:D 
Tata Mata jako zgodne cure imaš  :Kiss:

----------


## klia

A tek ovo!
[quoteDojenje je moguće ako to dopušta zdravlje djeteta oboljelog od žutice, ali ako beba uz fototerapiju prima i infuziju te ako nema dovoljnu težinu ili pedijatar procijeni da je rizik od infekcije povećan, dojenje se ne dopušta kaže M. Bušić. ]  :Evil or Very Mad:  [/quote]

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bravo cure! Ma to je izvrsno!

Eh, kad ja rodim, pridruzujem se prosvjedima. 
Prosvjedi su mi u krvi (a rodih se na zadak pa mozda i to nesto govori... hehe)!    :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Cure su super. Bravo za sve.
P.S.Sve i da sam znala da ćete danas biti tamo ne bih mogla doći jer sam danas radila ujutro   :Razz:  . Imam osjećaj da od tog posla nikad nigdje ne mogu   :Sad:  .

----------


## Annie

Kako je bilo, cure koje ste bile? Dajte neki komentar!

----------


## Kejt

Annie, Annie, prosurfaj malo   :Grin:

----------


## Annie

pa bilo mi je čudno kak niš nema, al stvarno ne mogu nač. Pomagaj,daj link!!!

----------


## Annie

sorry,sorry,našla!!!

----------


## kovke

meni se jedno ne sviđa to što piše da druge bolnice dopuštaju dojenje za vrijeme terapije kad to nije istina. ja sam rodila u petrovoj i F je bio težak 3930 tako da nije bio male porođajne težine i prvi put kad je bio pod lampama dopustili su mi da ga pogledam s praga i to na dvije minute. naravno da ga nisam dobila cijeli dan, a bio je star već 3 dana

----------


## marta

nije istina da ne dozvoljavaju, pa nisu petrova i st duh jedine bolnice u drzavi.

----------


## bucka

> Annie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> preslatke su!!!
> 
> 
> ZNAM ! 
> Hehe...


 :D  TATA MATA

----------

